# Ancestry.com Is Now Sharing Your DNA With the Police



## Tude (May 11, 2015)

Just read about this last week. My Aunt did some extensive research using Ancestry.com (so she gave them dna - cheek swab). And then I started to think - I'm involved in a lifetime research group with the Embury Institute - part of a group of 465 people who have tested positive for the fragile x gene (main gene found in people with autism and other things) - I got interested in it when 3 children of my cousins have various forms of autism. I tested and I carry 99 alleles - if I were 200 I would be autistic. They contacted me recently as they have new grant money coming in and they are going to try and break gene down further - would I be interested - said sure - do you need more blood - nope - they still had mine - (from like 14 yrs ago!!) hmmm. Then I got an email today from bone marrow registry (sent them a cheek swab too) and they are doing something more would it be ok with my dna. Hmmm forgot about that too. Dam my DNA is all over the place!
_____________________________

http://www.thedailysheeple.com/ancestry-com-is-now-sharing-your-dna-with-the-police_052015

The police state just took a very dark turn. We all know that private corporations tend to side with the government on privacy issues, and they’re more than willing to hand over our information when the government asks for it. Google and Facebook are pretty well-known examples of that, and they’ve been doing it for so long that nobody even bats an eye at their government compliance anymore. What people don’t realize is that this situation applies equally to all major companies, not just the ones that handle our information.

Sometimes, it involves our DNA, which is what Michael Usry Jr. learned when the police called him in for questioning in regards to a bogus hit and run incident. In reality, they were trying to solve a cold case involving the 1994 murder of Angie Dodge in Idaho Falls.

So why did they think he was the killer? Because, his father’s DNA, which was a very close match the killer’s, had been submitted to Ancestry.com. The Sorenson Database, which is owned by Ancestry.com and stores over 100,000 DNA samples from around the world, gave up his father’s genetic profile without a warrant or a court order.

At this point in the story things became even more convoluted. The DNA from the Ancestry.com database linked a man, Michael Usry, to the case that didn’t fit the police profile, as he was born in 1952.

The cops then used the genetic information and traced his line of male descendants, ultimately finding his son Michael Usry Jr., born in 1979, which much more closely fit the police profile of the killer.

Once they had targeted Ursy Jr. as the suspect, they began to scour his Facebook page looking for connections to Idaho, finding a couple of Facebook friends that lived in the area of Idaho Falls.

Police then, by Google searching, realized that Usry Jr. was a filmmaker and had done some short films containing murder scenes. Law enforcement subsequently got a warrant for Usry Jr.’s DNA based upon the completely circumstantial evidence presented by Idaho investigators.

The cops then called Usry Jr. and asked him to meet them, under the guise that they were investigating a hit-and-run accident. Thinking he “had nothing to hide,” he agreed to meet with the investigators, without an attorney present. He was subsequently taken to an interrogation room where he eventually allowed them to collect his DNA.

Despite the flimsy circumstantial evidence used to get the warrant, ultimately the test showed that although there were a number of familial alleles shared with the murderers sample, Usry Jr.’s DNA did not conclusively match the killers.

Isn’t that twisted? You can’t even research your family’s genealogy without the government snooping your DNA. What’s worse, is that this is a total break with Ancestry.com’s consent form. They promise not to share your DNA with anyone outside of the company, and yet they did it anyway. They didn’t even ask for a warrant. At first, they concealed Usry’s information, but once the police got a hold of the DNA, they forced the company to hand over his name with a court order.

This is the world we live in now. The government lies to gain our consent, and the corporations ask for our consent and then conveniently fail to uphold their own terms. They’re working in tandem to erode our rights at every level, and they won’t stop until they own us lock stock and barrel. It’s just too bad that there isn’t any evidence of their incestuous relationship on Ancestry.com.


----------



## angerisagift (May 11, 2015)

ty ty 4 posting this info, tude


----------



## Odin (May 11, 2015)

Wow... think of all the folks that do paternity tests on Maury??

Dammit... Maury, I though you was my bro. ::shifty::


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (May 11, 2015)

They're probably gonna clone you now @Tude ::nailbiting::
that is if they havent already...


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (May 11, 2015)

Research. 

http://legalgenealogist.com/blog/2015/05/03/facts-matter/


----------



## Kim Chee (May 11, 2015)

Yes...there are no secrets between ourselves and corporations.


----------



## autumn (May 12, 2015)

Yah I got the same email from the bone marrow registry. This doesn't surprise me at all. What's scarier in surveillance news is that some insurance companies are allowing you to place GPS trackers in your car so they can monitor your driving habits and you get a discount. I guarantee the NSA has their hands in that honey pot. Wouldn't be surprised if you're required to use them in the future.


----------



## Kal (May 12, 2015)

Good luck I have never given those basters my D.N.A.


----------



## Durp (May 12, 2015)

In all reality they probably have everything about us spread about different agencies. I know I can be found. They can easily track your ip down and know where you are, and if you are running through the onion or messed with your vpn, they can always triangulate your cell signal. If you are using free public wifi or library the main access point attaches location packets to you unless you are a privacy wizard. Even then, some one who really knows their stuff running openbsd can pin point you pretty much what ever you do. Apple is selling the nsa finger prints, and I would guess google is too. The only real solution is to throw all your tech in a trashcan and only spend cash.


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (May 13, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> In all reality they probably have everything about us spread about different agencies. I know I can be found. They can easily track your ip down and know where you are, and if you are running through the onion or messed with your vpn, they can always triangulate your cell signal. If you are using free public wifi or library the main access point attaches location packets to you unless you are a privacy wizard. Even then, some one who really knows their stuff running openbsd can pin point you pretty much what ever you do. Apple is selling the nsa finger prints, and I would guess google is too. The only real solution is to throw all your tech in a trashcan and only spend cash.



Pretty much all of this is factually inaccurate. One could track your ip to your neighborhood, or roughly 4mi radius. Cell phone is 1-3mi. You could be tracked further via pressure/subpoena, but that's really just if you're already targeted. Hotspots/libraries don't have "location packets", just routine static ips that they widely acknowledge. OpenBSD/anyotherOS has zero functionality to extend itself beyond its own network, unless you put it there, which nearly any OS/network/toaster can do. Apple/corps don't sell anything to nsa; govt agencies just cast frivolous/vague lawsuits/fishing nets to get what they need for free.


----------



## Durp (May 13, 2015)

idk, maybe its different in different jurisdictions. One of my class mates has this program that he can pinpoint any ip on any network he connects to. He can also read your mac address, and even tell if its been changed and get to all of your system info. Maybe in the past triangulation was that weak, but I worked for sprint not to long ago, and I had access to their system tools. All you had to do was type in what ever phone number you wanted to track and it would put a blip over a google maps, and move in real time. It was a accurate up to 500 hundred feet. My library near where I am at most def. adds a geolocation stamp to anything you upload. Its in their terms of service spelled out as policy. As far as apple goes: 
http://nationalreport.net/apple-iphone-5s-fingerprint-database/
I will try and find a better article, I read one that was from a more reliable source, but have misplaced it.

The point I was trying to illistrate was that unless you really know what you are doing with tech, the shit just gives up all your info with out too much of a fight. If you are paranoid about the goverment tracking you ( you should be more afraid of the big corporations) they can and will very easily locate you if you are a big enough fish for them to care about. Im just saying you are inherently giving up all your privacy when you are using modern tech and the interwebs. I know a lot of people, with good reason, that refuse to use any of the shit because they are afraid it will help smokey catch up with them. If you are doing illegal shit and need to worry, you probably shouldn't have a facebook either but thats a whole other can of worms.


----------

